# Free Maintenance Package, order by 4/11/06



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

Need input. Dealer called yesterday and said that Audi has "changed the guidelines" that I must place a Q7 order by 4/11/06 to get the free maintenance promotion. Anyone confirm this? I had been waiting to see the Q7 at the NY show later this month, hopefully to see what Lava Gray really looks like, now I don't know what to think. Is the dealer bs'ing me?








Also, is the XM sat radio option no longer available? Q7 car build configurator on Audi USA website only lists Sirius option now


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

My rep told me the 15th was the cutoff date.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (993)*

15th of April or May?


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry - April 15th


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Free Maintenance Package, order by 4/11/06 (kirklake13)*

I was told by my Audi Sales Manager that it was for the first 1,000 orders for the Q7.
Audi is doing away with free maintenance.


----------



## bullnuts (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a letter. First 1000 orders placed by May 15 and delivery taken by Dec 31. 1000+ orders have already been acknowledged.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: free maintenance promotion*

This promo was removed from the audi usa website on 4/12.


----------



## Pushin PSI (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: free maintenance promotion (kirklake13)*

Is this for every model or just the Q7?


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: free maintenance promotion (Pushin PSI)*

every friggin sticking model will no longer have maintenance. Just imagine the brake job on the new S8


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: free maintenance promotion (foofighter28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foofighter28* »_every friggin sticking model will no longer have maintenance. Just imagine the brake job on the new S8









To my best knowledge, I currently own a A8L, the maintenance would not pick up on brake job anyway...just regular maintenance unless there is a defect in the brake rotor or pad in which case it would be a warranty claim not put the Audi maintenance program...


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

To my surprise, I received a letter from Audi yesterday stating that because my order was one of the first thousand ordered that I would be receiving my free maintenance package upon delivery. It seems like many here ordered before me, so did you all get this letter, too?


_Modified by 993 at 11:01 PM 5/31/2006_


----------

